# Neues Laptop



## haldjo1 (7. Juli 2003)

Hi

Bei mir steht in nächster zeit der Kauf eines neuen Laptops an, und da wollte ich fragen was ihr mir erst mal unabhängig vom Preis empfehlen könnt.

Ich nutze es hauptsächlich zur Textverarbeitung und für CAD Anwendungen, deshlab sollte es Grafikmässig entsprechend ausgestattet sein.

thx haldjo1


----------



## aquila (8. Juli 2003)

Also meine zwei Marken-Favoriten sind 
Toshiba - http://www.toshiba.com/
Acer - http://global.acer.com/ (Hier Empfehle ich die 650 TravelMate Serie)

Von eigener Erfahrung:
Acer --> Qualitativ, Support - SUPER
Toshiba --> von den Spezifikationen - SUPER


----------



## RicRom (8. Juli 2003)

Also mein Vater hat nen Toshiba den ich im moment auch benutze(Zwar nichtmehr ganz so neu aber...). Bisher gabs noch keine Probleme. Ich kann dir Toshiba aus eigener Erfahrung nur empfehlen.


----------

